# ترنيمة أنا مسواش من غيرك حاجة - من شريط متعولش الهم - مريم بطرس



## bisho102 (7 يونيو 2007)

احلى ترنيمة منزلتش فى شريط متعولش الهم بتاع مريم بطرس اسمها      انا مسواش من غيرك حاجة
تلحين سامح عبيد
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=06RV02PE


----------



## bisho102 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة منزلتش فى شريط متعولش الهم*

لو الرابط مش شغال 
http://www.unbase.com/n/3066736672


----------



## cobcob (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة منزلتش فى شريط متعولش الهم*

*ميرسى يا بيشو على الترنيمة​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة منزلتش فى شريط متعولش الهم*

مرسي علي الترنيمة الجميلة دي يا بيشوي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zambrota (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة منزلتش فى شريط متعولش الهم*

ترنيمة جميلة جداً ربنا يعوضك


----------



## bnt elra3y (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة منزلتش فى شريط متعولش الهم*

_ربنا يعوضك يابيشو على الترنيمة انا لسة مش سمعتها بس عنوانها شدنى واكيد طبعا هاتبقي جميلة 
هاسمعها واقولك رايى _


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة منزلتش فى شريط متعولش الهم*

*ميرسى يا بيشوى على الترنيمة 
صوت مريم بطرس والحان سامح عبيد اكيييد تحفة 
لكن للاسف انا حملتها لكن مش شغالة مش عارفة ليه
ياريت اى حد من اللى سمعوها يرفعهالى تانى او يقولى المشكله ايه​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة منزلتش فى شريط متعولش الهم*

*الترنيمة اشتغلت تمااااااااااااااااااااااام يا بيشوى وجميلة جدا
ميرسى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## vena21 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة منزلتش فى شريط متعولش الهم*



bisho102 قال:


> احلى ترنيمة منزلتش فى شريط متعولش الهم بتاع مريم بطرس اسمها      انا مسواش من غيرك حاجة
> تلحين سامح عبيد
> http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=06RV02PE


بليييييييز ممكن تنزلها على ال 4shared:smil12:


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة منزلتش فى شريط متعولش الهم*

ترنيمة جميلة جداً


----------



## mina adel (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة منزلتش فى شريط متعولش الهم*

شكرا يا مان جدا
الله يعوضك
اخوك مينا


----------



## totty (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة منزلتش فى شريط متعولش الهم*

ميرسى رائعه
ربنا يعوضك


----------

